# 86.5 z24i will not start - no fire out of dist.



## steve0321 (Jan 13, 2004)

86.5 Hardbody with z24i engine. Was running OK. Now won't start, engine turns over but won't start. Getting 12 volts into coil mods, but no spark out of distributor. Tested the coils and both were OK. Tested the coil packs (Ignition control Modules) and both tested BAD. Replaced both modules. Still will not start. Took off distributor cap, rotor is turning. Checked the ECU, it's showing codes 11, 12, 43. 
11 is "Crank Angle Sensor/Camshaft Position Sensor" 
12 is "Air Flow Meter/Mass Air Flow Sensor" 
43 is "Throttle Position Sensor". 
Would any of these cause the truck to not start? All of these sensors are expensive, don't really want to do trial and error. Any ideas?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

11 will..

also check and clean fusable links then trt again to start ...


----------



## steve0321 (Jan 13, 2004)

did check fusable links, tested OK. Also pulled the relay's and cleaned them. 

If Crank Angle Sensor is bad would it not fire at all? There's no sputter like it's firing *sometimes*, it's not firing at all.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

yes.......


----------



## steve0321 (Jan 13, 2004)

Does it sound like the ECU itself is OK? 

Have you had any experience with buying used sensors? If the Crank Angle Sensor is indeed bad (I haven't tested it yet) it's like $170...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if the ecm is giving you codes and the red and green diodes are on when you put the key in then it is good..


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

The crank sensor maybe dirty...You claimed that the coils are firing? Are they making spark at the coil? If they are and you have spark leaving the primary wire going into the cap but no spark coming out the cap that's real easy... Cap primary contacts are defective get a new cap and rotor...HAVE YOU CHECKED YOU CAM TIMING?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i believe he just swapped the dizzy and is now up and running ...


----------

